# Best Snow Foam?



## seaneyb (Mar 26, 2009)

What are everyones preferences?

I use AF Avalanche and so far its been amazing! but im about to run out. I feel like trying something new....

So far im picking one of the following

CG no touch
AutoBrite Magifoam
WAXTECH SSF


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Theres no "Best" as such

As with everything its all personal perception and how you find it

What one person thinks is best, another might disagree and vise versa

If your happy with Avalanche then stick with it, if you want to take a gamble and try something else then go for it 

I personally use VP Ph Neutral and it does what i need it too so am happy with it


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

AS Ultramousse or Espuma Activo for me :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

AMDetails or Envy Car Care foams are good, magifoam is a bit 'meh' tbh, not used the others you've listed im afraid


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

CG no touch for me, can't fault it.


----------



## delboydaniels (Aug 8, 2007)

CG no touch +1


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

delboydaniels said:


> CG no touch +1


+2, apply it thick and leave to act for a decent length of time = amazing results


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

john90 said:


> +2, apply it thick and leave to act for a decent length of time = amazing results


Same thaughts/ well results.

Great stuff


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Jonny_R said:


> I personally use VP Ph Neutral and it does what i need it too so am happy with it


You using the Advanced or just regular stuff mate? I had the Advanced and was really impressed with it so thought I'd try some of the regular but I'm finding the cleaning power is nowhere near as good.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

regular at the min mate


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

What concentration you using mate? 
I'm doing about 250ml to 750ml water through the lance and although it produces absolutely AMAZINGLY thick foam (!) I was just a bit dissapointed with how much dirt was still left on the car after.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

about 2 inches of VP then top up with water

Have my lance screw fully clockwise then turn it back 1 complete turn

Normally get 4 or 5 washes out of a full Litre Lance bottle

Also use AF Citrus too though so the combination works great for me, going to be looking into VP Citrus when my AF 5L runs out in a month or so


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

john90 said:


> +2, apply it thick and leave to act for a decent length of time = amazing results


+3 :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Jonny_R said:


> about 2 inches of VP then top up with water
> 
> Have my lance screw fully clockwise then turn it back 1 complete turn
> 
> ...


Cool cheers mate, may try those settings on my lance then and see if that makes a difference.
I've got the VP Citrus by the way, again I might be using it wrong but I found the results weren't that good diluted to the recommended amounts. Have tried it through a pump and lance and was just "ok" for both, not amazing.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Leebo310 said:


> Cool cheers mate, may try those settings on my lance then and see if that makes a difference.
> I've got the VP Citrus by the way, again I might be using it wrong but I found the results weren't that good diluted to the recommended amounts. Have tried it through a pump and lance and was just "ok" for both, not amazing.


If you want 'amazing' try BH Autofoam through a sprayer!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

stantheman said:


> If you want 'amazing' try BH Autofoam through a sprayer!


Or citrus power


----------



## porcupine1 (Mar 2, 2012)

john90 said:


> +2, apply it thick and leave to act for a decent length of time = amazing results


:thumb: +4 CG No touch


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

I think Magifoam is the best, but Cg no touch i a good alternative.
If i want strong mix i use som G101 too..


----------



## JamesL (Apr 7, 2013)

magifoam from autobrite i use it weekly in winter gets all the salt and crap off the car 90% of the time with a 10min dwell


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bilt Hamber Autofoam and used neat in bottle the power washer will dilute it anyway.


----------



## S999srk (Apr 23, 2012)

Just a reminder that trying the same lance settings as someone else may not work as well. It all depends on the power of your pressure washer, as the flow rate maybe different so you'll be using a different amount of water. 
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## TheStig89 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wasn't keen on CG no touch after using magi foam before, back to magi foam and think its great!


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

james_death said:


> Bilt Hamber Autofoam and used neat in bottle the power washer will dilute it anyway.


+1 to this. Used it again yesterday and the results still amaze me. The rinse bucket was also much cleaner water than when I used to use magifoam.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

If you use it neat does that not make it then relatively expensive? You're only getting 5 washes for £18 or however much it costs for 5ltrs.


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Magifoam for me 1-2" in the bottle top up with warm water leave for 10 mins as mentioned removes most of the dirt


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Leebo310 said:


> If you use it neat does that not make it then relatively expensive? You're only getting 5 washes for £18 or however much it costs for 5ltrs.


No he means use roughly 150-200ml in the bottle but don't add any water!!!


----------



## Dan Walker (Feb 2, 2013)

Valet Pro ANSF for me, great when used as pre wash as well


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> No he means use roughly 150-200ml in the bottle but don't add any water!!!


Haha, sorry for being dense!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

Do all these son foams strip wax off the car? I read recently on my snow foam (valet pro I think but i couldn't be 100 percent sure) that there is different concentrations depending on whether the vehicle us waxed or not - I don't want to take the wax off at the moment but I do want a thorough wax/clean


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Smeeagain said:


> Do all these son foams strip wax off the car? I read recently on my snow foam (valet pro I think but i couldn't be 100 percent sure) that there is different concentrations depending on whether the vehicle us waxed or not - I don't want to take the wax off at the moment but I do want a thorough wax/clean


I see your down as a guest thats a new one on me...

Anything you wash your vehicle with is going to reduce the wax, just rain fall will reduce it also.

Unless its a very strong apc its not going to strip it off with the first wash.



123HJMS said:


> No he means use roughly 150-200ml in the bottle but don't add any water!!!


As stated above i simply fill my bottle and on average i use 150 to 250ml of foam i then disconnect screw a lid on and put back on the shelf till next time.

So say i use a full 200ml each time, the 5lt bottle will get me 25 foaming sessions.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Love magifoam at the moment 
But putting cqaurtz uk on soon so need to find a ph neutral foam that wont attack it like magifoam will


----------



## Smeeagain27 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Snow foam*



james_death said:


> I see your down as a guest thats a new one on me...
> 
> Anything you wash your vehicle with is going to reduce the wax, just rain fall will reduce it also.
> 
> ...


Not sure why it shows me as a guest as you have to be a member to post and I joined over a year ago and have had a few posts ?
Smee


----------



## DBH (Oct 21, 2013)

Still early days using snow foams for me but not 100% satisfied with VP pH neutral so I am going to try some MagiFoam. Costs a bit more though so fingers crossed for better results.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Smeeagain27 said:


> Not sure why it shows me as a guest as you have to be a member to post and I joined over a year ago and have had a few posts ?
> Smee


Cleared up now must have been some maintenance thing.

Just said username and guest no join date or anything and just the one post..:lol:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

DBH said:


> Still early days using snow foams for me but not 100% satisfied with VP pH neutral so I am going to try some MagiFoam. Costs a bit more though so fingers crossed for better results.


Mate the vp advanced neutral stuff is way better than the regular. Although it's a bit more pricey. I'm going to try the Bilt stuff next I think. Apparently it's awesome plus it's pretty dam cheap. Perfect combination


----------



## DBH (Oct 21, 2013)

Leebo310 said:


> Mate the vp advanced neutral stuff is way better than the regular. Although it's a bit more pricey. I'm going to try the Bilt stuff next I think. Apparently it's awesome plus it's pretty dam cheap. Perfect combination


Thanks, I will have a look at both of those. Certainly makes it better if it's cheap and is a good performer.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

My favourite are:
Magifoam
Vp ph advanced
Chemical guys no touch
Autofinesse avalanche


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I will be trying Angelwax Fast Foam next. 100ml in a 1L bottle :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Just used the last of the 1 ltr Ultimate Snow Foam and have to say that I have not been 'delighted' at all with the results - lots of foam yes and a very pleasant smell BUT has had little or no effect on loosening the dirt. I would have expected to see some streaks through the dirt as the foam acted but not once have I seen this since starting to use the stuff with the Snow Foam lance.

Have tried differing amounts and settings on the lance then leaving the foam on the car for around 10 - 15 minutes - so perhaps another manufactures product is called for - unless they are all from the same manufacturer but branded differently?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Orchard autocare cotton candy is where its at


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Really like BiltHamber Autofoam, little goes a long way and even using it fairly weak it still produces good results and shifts a lot of dirt  LSP safe if used correctly at recommended dilution rate


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

breezeblue said:


> Really like BiltHamber Autofoam, little goes a long way and even using it fairly weak it still produces good results and shifts a lot of dirt  LSP safe if used correctly at recommended dilution rate


Mine is turning up tomorrow so will be using it on the weekend. (It's quite sad how excited I am about that...  )
Presume I use about an inch in the bottom of a 1 ltr lance bottle then top the rest up with water?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Leebo310 said:


> Mine is turning up tomorrow so will be using it on the weekend. (It's quite sad how excited I am about that...  )
> Presume I use about an inch in the bottom of a 1 ltr lance bottle then top the rest up with water?


It's recommended about 1.5inch and not topped up with any water, the water from the PW will dilute it


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice one, will go with that then!


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

Looking to get the AutoBrite foam lance deal, but I'm not sure which foam to go for.

I've heard that Super Snow Foam has better 'cleaning power' but Magifoam clings better....although it's a pain to get rid of once you've rinsed it off the car and onto the floor.

Thoughts and experiences?


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Only tried the MagiFoam but was very impressed with it. It's definitely the best snow foam I've tried so far (granted I've only tried 3 but it's early days!)
Very impressed with the cleaning power.


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks, Leebo. How did you get on with getting it off of the drive?


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

To be honest yeah it maybe took a bit longer to clear than the others I've tried but definitely not enough to put me off buying it! 
Anyway, the longer it sits on the drive, the cleaner your drive ends up


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I have used Magifoam for a couple of years and if you have residue on the drive for over a couple of hours then you are using too much or have your lance set to use too much. I find it cleans better if the solution is thinner, it still has a great dwell time but is completely gone by the end of my wash.


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

I got magifoam with the lance deal. Wasn't overly impressed with it's cleaning ability. Then I tried Chemical Guys no touch snow foam. I've never looked back since. I now only do a full detail once a month with a snow foam fortnightly to bring the wax shine back


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Just used the BiltHamber stuff for the first time and really impressed with how well it worked! Car was caked in dirt and I barely needed to use the wash mitt at all!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> It's recommended about 1.5inch and not topped up with any water, the water from the PW will dilute it


Is that right for BH Autofoam?

I only ask as I put about 1'' in topped up with water then applied via the PW. It seemed to go on well but didn't seem to cling too long but I put it down to the fact that I'd only waxed the car 2 weeks previously and this affected the 'cling' factor.
Am I right with this theory or did I over dilute it??

I'll be washing it again this weekend so I'll try it with no water top up.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I tried it first without any extra water in the bottle but not sure if it's my lance setting but it didn't even do the whole car (granted it was a large A6!) 
Rinsed that half off then put an inch and a half, topped up with warm water then applied again. Clinged for a bit less but definitely worked amazingly as when I then rinsed it off, the car was virtually spotless!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Is that right for BH Autofoam?
> 
> I only ask as I put about 1'' in topped up with water then applied via the PW. It seemed to go on well but didn't seem to cling too long but I put it down to the fact that I'd only waxed the car 2 weeks previously and this affected the 'cling' factor.
> Am I right with this theory or did I over dilute it??
> ...


It's what James Death recommends a lot on here, I'd say filling the bottle all the way is over diluting try maybe 1.5inches of SF and 1.5 inches of water and it should cling for longer


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Would valetpro ph neutral advanced be considered the best cleaning ph neutral snow foam?
I ask as I currently use and love magi foam but will soon have a quartz coating on a family members car and I hear magi foam being alkaline will negatively affect it.
So needing a ph neutral one now.
Have autofoam but just use it as a pre wash not a foam


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Just went round the pug and the iq with the bilt hamber today neat as ever.

Did not take reading for the IQ but used about 140ml to get round the Peugeot Partner Tepee no small thing.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Would valetpro ph neutral advanced be considered the best cleaning ph neutral snow foam?
> I ask as I currently use and love magi foam but will soon have a quartz coating on a family members car and I hear magi foam being alkaline will negatively affect it.
> So needing a ph neutral one now.
> Have autofoam but just use it as a pre wash not a foam


I've been really impressed with this stuff although haven't tried enough others to call it the "best" 
BiltHamber is ph neutral in the right dilution I believe and works really well. Plus it's a lot cheaper so may be worth a try.


----------

